
Background workers on JVM platform (Java alternative to Sidekiq/Resque) - zoso
Hi, 
I am Rails developer but I in next months I will help refactor big monolithic Java app. The app runs on several servers but does too many things - business goals dashboard, admin, parsing huge CSV files with the job descriptions, running those jobs, communicating with external APIs etc... Sometimes that app is running out of memory or getting stuck for some reason.<p>In Rails world I would write small admin app that would just push the jobs to Redis and handle those jobs in backround scaling the workers whenever needed.<p>I am looking for something similar that would give me:
- transparent queueing and running jobs on multiple workers
- dashboard like functionality so we can monitor the jobs - get errors, statistcs etc...
- I don&#x27;t care what I use as a transport it can be Redis or RabbitMQ or anything else
- I would like to concentrate on business logic and not on writing the framework for running jobs<p>Maybe I just have wrong approach being spoiled by Rails, maybe in Java world you can do it completely
differently - but current solution where we start hundreds of threads and we cannot restart the main app because we would loose all the work is crazy for me.<p>I cannot imagine that there nothing like that :)<p>UPDATE1: Is anybody using this? http:&#x2F;&#x2F;gresrun.github.io&#x2F;jesque&#x2F;
======
based2
[http://docs.spring.io/spring-
batch/trunk/reference/html/spri...](http://docs.spring.io/spring-
batch/trunk/reference/html/spring-batch-intro.html)

[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/11507133/increasing-
stack...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/11507133/increasing-stack-space-
of-a-single-worker-thread-in-java)

[http://www.rio-project.org/tutorial/service/service-
intro.ht...](http://www.rio-project.org/tutorial/service/service-intro.html)

[http://jrds.fr/](http://jrds.fr/)

[https://camel.apache.org/](https://camel.apache.org/)

[https://camel.apache.org/redis.html](https://camel.apache.org/redis.html)

------
mperham
Have you considered using JRuby with Sidekiq?

